# Installing Powerpivot with Excel 2010 Professional Plus 2010 version



## muralli (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

I downloaded Powerpivot add-in from MS's website and tried to install. The 64-bit pack doesn't install as I have a 32-bit MS Office installed.

I tried the other installation file (PowerPivot_for_Excel_x86). It installed but not loading. The add-in shows up in Excel as 'Inactive Application Add-ins'. I tried to activate it in the list of COM Add-ins, but nothing happens.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Muralli
Kuwait


----------



## miguel.escobar (Feb 7, 2013)

did you check the "disabled items" ? its in the same drop down list as the COM Add-ins


----------



## muralli (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, I did.  It was listed.  I selected the 'Manage Com Add Ins' and selected the Powerpivot check box and clicked 'Ok'.  But it said there was some error loading at startup.  And again I do try to activate, but nothing happened.


----------



## muralli (Feb 8, 2013)

I have uploaded the screen shot of the error message.

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-2h1nx-tB7pcUI3cFdhdFN6cms/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## muralli (Feb 8, 2013)

Got it.. I installed a .Net update and a MS Visual Studio update from the below link and installed the 32 bit version of the Powerpivot.

Download PowerPivot - Excel - Office.com

It was a success.

Thank you.


----------

